# does anyone have a villa to rent?



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi

does anyone have or know anyone with a 3 bed villa to rent in benidorm/finestrat/polop/la nucia area for 5 days in march,looking on the websites is hard work,id like to book one asap.
thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Well got to give you 10/10 for at least admitting it's hard work and you don't want to do it ,


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Well got to give you 10/10 for at least admitting it's hard work and you don't want to do it ,


it is, im either getting ridiculous quotes or nobodies getting back to me,plus its very time consuming lol !


----------

